# Re Name SVM GT950'S ?



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

High Guy's after a few weeks of releasing the SVM's GT900's (Renamed GT950's) OEM derived turbo units they have been put to test 

As we reported Ryan ran his own car with our piston and rod engine only
@1.6bar top end he developed 840bhp capping his torque due to his clutch to at just over 700llbs ft 

Next up on the Surrey Rolling Road was S Green's R35, Slightly more boost and running SVM's head and cam configuration a massive 950bhp capping torque to 850llbsft (the tyres where letting loose this time  )

Recently GTaaaaaarrr ran an impressive 853bhp and 675iilbs ft this time on 
MGT's Dyno pacs, again capping Torque 

Today we wanted to turn the units up a little more and not cap torque LOL Enter Lee Rulten's R35

Again as the base, SVM stock engine build, OEM heads and Cams again using the SVM GT950's. Taken back to the Lads @ MGT and there dyno pac
The Results where IMO outstanding:

907bhp and 940llbsft @ the hub's @1.85bar, 
Having the SVM 18plate Clutch system ,this equates to over 1000 Torque's (uncapped)

Graph to be posted soon

This brings me to the question in hand , Re name our GT950 units again????
kk


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Wow!! that's a lot of torque :thumbsup:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Awsome results Kev:thumbsup:
I will be going for these soon, rename them if you want but if thats going to
up the price too, then leave em at that :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Power Graph*

Hi Guy's

Power Graph as promised, SVM are in Ora of CR Turbo's work on these puppies !










Regards

Amar


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Price stay's the same The Units are £3995+vat (per set exchange )
    
Happy day's 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Fantastic results all round can't wait to get mine built now


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Thats a great result Kev

what kind of supporting mods are needed for figures like that?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

top work!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> Thats a great result Kev
> 
> what kind of supporting mods are needed for figures like that?


Hi Andrew , if you follow the initial post we do stipulate requirements

This car has no head work, just SVM build pistons and rods, + SVM Intercooler, 102mm exhaust, 1100cc inj, big pumps and cobb or syvecs tune ..:thumbsup:
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Of course rename them! If they do the numbers why the hell not? You have to draw the live somewhere though as you could go again on e85 or race fuel.

1000 has a nice ring to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

SVM GT North of 950's 
kk


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, very nice! SVM Infinity has a nice sound..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Tin said:


> Wow, very nice! SVM Infinity has a nice sound..


and beyond ? 
kk


----------



## daniegtr s.a. (Feb 14, 2013)

Kevan, thumbs up to you and CR turbos. I am very impressed and happy with my "SVM GT1000 R's". Only thing now is that I have to get Toyo R888 tyres because loosing traction way to easy with the Dunlops because of all the torque. With the race fuel VP Q16 map Ben did for me the power and torque is even more bonkers..lol. When I take my car for its next service to Nxgen in Johannesburg I will put it on their Dyno Pack hub dyno to see what it does on the Q16 map at our very high altitude. Will let you know.All I have left to say is that these are the best bang for your buck turbos out there and I am one very happy customer here in South-Africa.. Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

daniegtr s.a. said:


> Kevan, thumbs up to you and CR turbos. I am very impressed and happy with my "SVM GT1000 R's". Only thing now is that I have to get Toyo R888 tyres because loosing traction way to easy with the Dunlops because of all the torque. With the race fuel VP Q16 map Ben did for me the power and torque is even more bonkers..lol. When I take my car for its next service to Nxgen in Johannesburg I will put it on their Dyno Pack hub dyno to see what it does on the Q16 map at our very high altitude. Will let you know.All I have left to say is that these are the best bang for your buck turbos out there and I am one very happy customer here in South-Africa.. Cheers


Thank you for your support in Team SVM (sorry about wheel spin   LOL)
Good luck with the Hi altitude run .Has ben GTC Tuned your car on Cobb?
KK


----------



## daniegtr s.a. (Feb 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for your support in Team SVM (sorry about wheel spin   LOL)
> Good luck with the Hi altitude run .Has ben GTC Tuned your car on Cobb?
> KK


Yes, Ben tuned my car via cobb.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Superb, Have to admit, I'm slightly gutted I didn't go with these myself now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Superb, Have to admit, I'm slightly gutted I didn't go with these myself now.


Jamie, "You" have plenty in reserve 4 sure..Turn them up "your" only tickling
there potential 
It would be interesting taking your R35 now to MGT . no wheel spin on the Hub Dyno's  
kk


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

impressive stuff well done lads


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Always had faith that all the hard work would pay off guys. Top stuff:clap:


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

WOW :clap: What can I say

Amar said these turbos were going to make good gains but I'm astounded with the results

By far the biggest BHP gain I've had for the money spent

A big thanks to SVM I'm very happy man today


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Lee35 said:


> WOW :clap: What can I say
> 
> Amar said these turbos were going to make good gains but I'm astounded with the results
> 
> ...


Car should be amazing well done lee


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Andrew , if you follow the initial post we do stipulate requirements
> 
> This car has no head work, just SVM build pistons and rods, + SVM Intercooler, 102mm exhaust, 1100cc inj, big pumps and cobb or syvecs tune ..:thumbsup:
> kk


What about gearbox, clutch, diff, wheels and brakes lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Lee35 said:


> WOW :clap: What can I say
> 
> Amar said these turbos were going to make good gains but I'm astounded with the results
> 
> ...


Lee you have a fantastic street spec GT-R. All ive heard all day is everyone talking about these turbo's lol. Obviously that TQ will be capped back otherwise on the street will eat your oem gears


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

rob wild said:


> What about gearbox, clutch, diff, wheels and brakes lol


Agree he will have to look at gearbox (next up)

Diff will be ok, he runs Dixcel brakes and SVM clutch 
The car also benefits from KW variant 3 with hydraulic lift for his personal requirements.

The Test was to see how much torque (un capped) these units would produce as the owner wanted to know exactly what all the hype was about.
A result in my book  1000 Torques  on OEM units (something to really talk about):chuckle::chuckle:
The Power will be turned down until the cogs arrive 4 now.
kk


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

looks like for the price these are the turbo's to go for. 

Kev can you comment on the difference on spool and lag compared to OEM.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Kev,

DYNAPACK not DYNAPAC.

Jamie car ran on our dynapack 1st , we use DIN conversion thou.

good numbers thou guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Impossible said:


> looks like for the price these are the turbo's to go for.
> 
> Kev can you comment on the difference on spool and lag compared to OEM.


guy's are stating spool like OEM 

From data, of Ryan's GTR his stock gtr ran @ 2500rpm and gave circa 380llbsft
On the GT1000's He made @2500rpm he made circa 450llbsft

These are figures from his graphs on the SRR, Similar spool up results have been atchieved 
We can honestly state you can have the best of both worlds, for any modded
R35 from any stable The SVMGT1000's are thr Turbos to choose 

Kk


----------



## daniegtr s.a. (Feb 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> guy's are stating spool like OEM
> 
> From data, of Ryan's GTR his stock gtr ran @ 2500rpm and gave circa 380llbsft
> On the GT1000's He made @2500rpm he made circa 450llbsft
> ...


Agree 100% with Kevan. I have them and I can tell you first hand that these turbos spools like oem with almost no lag at all.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

do you need to drop the engine to do rods and pistons lets say you do turbo's then do rods, pistons later.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Impossible said:


> do you need to drop the engine to do rods and pistons lets say you do turbo's then do rods, pistons later.


The Engine comes out for Turbos, it is most sensible to do rods and pistons at the same time IMO , Theses turbo's could be fitted to stock engine the torque would have to dramatically capped 
KK


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

daniegtr s.a. said:


> Agree 100% with Kevan. I have them and I can tell you first hand that these turbos spools like oem with almost no lag at all.



gav, john, me where discussing this yesterday interesting to see what these will do at the drag strip. you have to think 9.5-4 @ 153mph. vbox 60-130 around 4.4

kev maybe ask Mark MG for some overlays vs oem vs 650R vs JH ?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

anyone gets into the 8's then my next goal will be the 7's:chuckle: 

:flame::flame:IN A 3.8 LITRE


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

These turbos r defo on my to do list, I'm hearing nothing but great results on these, great job Svm once again keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> These turbos r defo on my to do list, I'm hearing nothing but great results on these, great job Svm once again keep it up:thumbsup:


Thankyou , we also are very very happy with these Results.
To make 1000iibft torque and Ni on the same BHP on stock manifolds
4 sure a step in the right direction.

Just a side note SVM are developing there stg two "bespoke manifolds", we are planning to break a few Records this yr :thumbsup:...
KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hi guy's, a new update on Our Stage 6 OEM manifold Turbos :*)

It is always a hard decision for high powered R35's when and if to change over to bespoke manifolds and larger turbo units, what are pros and cons in the real world?

For sure the bigger Turbo the more Power !!!, However the balance between usable speed and drivability the choice becomes harder than you may think, Is bigger always better?

*The SVM GT1000's (stg 6 units on OEM manifolds) have now made the choice even harder *

Hear are a few facts from Gundam , "fastest V -max car" of all time, running stg 6's

To make a fair comparison's, data is from a Dyno pac No wheel spin Lol

In the Red corner A 4.0lt R35 Running HTA3586 units @ 2.2bar (Sure he won't mind)
In the Blue corner Gundam A 3.8lt Running Stg 6 OEM based units @ 2.0bar

The 4.0lt car ran race fuel, and Gundam is on the popular Bio fuel E85 


All facts are obtained from the same dyno, and to the best of my knowledge correct within a few bhp/torque either way..


Gundam.BHP @ 3000rpm 230bhp Torques @ 3000rpm 400T
HTA 3586 [email protected] 3000rpm 180bhp Torques @3000rpm 300T

Gundam BHP @ 4000rpm 620bhp Torques @ 4000rpm 810T
HTA 3586 [email protected] 4000rpm 300bhp Torques @ 4000rpm 420T

Gundam BHP @ 4500rpm 750bhp Torques @ 4500rpm 860T
HTA 3586, [email protected] 4500rpm 400bhp Torques @ 4500rpm 610T

Gundam BHP @ 5000rpm 850bhp Torques @5000rpm 924T
HTA 3586 BHP @ 5000rpm 620Bhp Torques @ 5000rpm 800T

Game over at this point ,, I wish At between 5000 and 6000 the Tables are turned
on the Smaller capacity, smaller tuned car The data shows the results

Gundam BHP @ 6000rpm 990bhp Torque @ 6000rpm 860T
HTA 3586 BHP @ 6000rpm 1040bhp Torque @ 6000rpm 935T

Gundam BHP @ 7000rpm 980bhp Torques @ 7000rpm 720T
HTA 3586 BHP @ 7000rpm 1170bhp Torques @ 7000rpm 860T

We hope this is a fair guide to Guy's contemplating the big powered cars, what usable power delivery they can expect, for sure Big turbos will make more power, and in the right application (Drag/Race)this is the way forward.

Several of our in house motors pull bigger numbers 4 sure, however boost for boost I am confidant The SVM stg 6 units a fabulous all-round choice, (best of all world's)

Gundam as you probably all know, obtained 228mph selecting 6th gear at 4500rpm
and puling right up to 7510rpm in one gear  such a broad power band in any ones book.

hope the Data is usfull, may I add both cars and Results figures are from Advance ME
@ Silverstone this is a Hub Dyno. All figues can be increased By 10=15% for estimated 
Engine BHP and Torque figures

(even more impressive)

Is it time to Re-name them once again to GT1100's LOL ?????????

KK


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, actually a no brainer imho (for around 900 bhp), very useful info, made a good decision some months ago  ...

Ben


----------



## daniegtr s.a. (Feb 14, 2013)

Impressive to say the least Kevan. As I type my gtr with your SVM GT ??? R is on Nxgen's hub dyno in Johannesburg. As soon as I know the results I will post it. Everyone must just remember that my figures won't be that high because of the altitude here, 5600ft (1 mile high ). I also don't have all the mods which Gundam have. It is also very hot here in S.A.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev,

Helpful post!

Can you do a quarter mile comparison between them one day?

Or perhaps some vbox recorded in gear acceleration times?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Kev,
> 
> Helpful post!
> 
> ...


Will do..I think a good 1/4 ,4 sure. What have you done @ SP ?
I can only compare SVM drag times,(widely publicised) as the 4.0l car isn't mine.

Gundam is now being tuned on Syvecs next time out  we also have our own V-box light ..Off to Elvington Soon with a couple of cars 
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Never done a drag run in my life on a proper strip sadly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Never done a drag run in my life on a proper strip sadly.


No Hiding  Have a go 
KK


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Gundam.BHP @ 3000rpm 230bhp Torques @ 3000rpm 400T
> HTA 3586 [email protected] 3000rpm 180bhp Torques @3000rpm 300T
> 
> Gundam BHP @ 4000rpm 620bhp Torques @ 4000rpm 810T
> ...


I don't mind you using the mighty JUN R1 figures ;-)

but can I give feedback having drove both sets of turbos ?

btw a stage 4 car will most likely have more power and TQ than the JUN R1 till 4500 rpm ?

is it faster ?? no chance..

the reality of it is the when racing the car will be at 4k rpm plus even possibly higher..

yes the SVM turbos are great as I have drove them but no match for a car like the JUN R1 or Hantons for example as when racing you will be in the correct RPM range band in the bigger turbos even on the gear change..

(I know you have said that already in the words)

the key question is ? these OEM turbos how much heat will these produce @1000bhp peak power on the stock manifold ?

EGTS will be high for sure (maybes worth getting that data >?

For sure they are great turbos and they do well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> I don't mind you using the mighty JUN R1 figures ;-)
> 
> but can I give feedback having drove both sets of turbos ?
> 
> ...


jurgan are you saying 991 Hub HP isnt over 1000 fly BHP?, Interesting.
I bow to your expertise..
After numerous 220+ mph Runs our Eta's were fine, nice you assume we have problems,to justify your comment.

Gundam is a little special 4 sure betting All super cars, You may have been sent a set of 900's, not an exact comparison ,as the additional SVM products make up to 1100bhp  

The point of the data and the comparison is to point out in the real world .*Your Understanding of the Dyno data is wrong,* The Stg 6 units are superior by some margin up to 6000rpm 
the gap is smaller than Guy's think IMO:thumbsup:

You state your R! is in a different league? The Kits/Engines produce almost the same torque (Your's far higher in RPM) EG after 6000rpm!
" The Pulling power" both are exceptional examples.

Gundam is in the only GTR in the 230mph Club Lol and Just a better road car IMO 

Now If we are talking Power, have you met his Big brother ????
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> jurgan are you saying 991 Hub HP isnt over 1000 fly BHP?, Interesting.
> I bow to your expertise..
> After numerous 220+ mph Runs our Eta's were fine, nice you assume we have problems,to justify your comment.
> 
> ...


kevan, 

your missing the point i said 1000bhp in ref to the 980bhp it made..(lets call it a 1000bhp car) am not saying this is hub or fly..

ETAS ? Am interested on how have your recorded EGTS ? on which cylinders ? (any figures so we can see)..

this data is important to me as I like to show customer potential EGT temps at certain power for different turbos..

the key point your missing is this car is at its limit on the current spec ??

the mapping of the car will also determine how you cap the torque..

we can easy run more timing and produce more torque ??

but the car is not on limits, if it was it would be at 1300+..

whos the big brother ? never seen him run faster than a 9.7 lol


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

EGT's won't be an issue on Gundam as its running E85, temps will be about 200c lower than a similar car on pump fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> EGT's won't be an issue on Gundam as its running E85, temps will be about 200c lower than a similar car on pump fuel.


+! 
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JamieP said:


> EGT's won't be an issue on Gundam as its running E85, temps will be about 200c lower than a similar car on pump fuel.


yes but normal customers wont be using E85 as daily ;-)..

this is what am getting at :flame:

what is the EGTS on a normal car at this power level 1000-1100 EGT`s

were is the data ??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> kevan,
> 
> your missing the point i said 1000bhp in ref to the 980bhp it made..(lets call it a 1000bhp car) am not saying this is hub or fly..
> 
> ...



I think You wrongfully assume a lot.(as ever) How do you determine if we set cars on limit's?,Gundam run's much lower boost than you Lol you talk some shit!

Gundam ran sensible controlled pulls, Data logging every run ,everyone of them under control.:thumbsup:
He wasn't even tickled.
Gundam has set the bench mark "You have a crack at it " and get him off yer trailer  
We are Going again   Come along and have small wager?? Top speed wins?

The figures and results speak the truth 

Click Link to watch  Really on the edge LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BjdiRkHcD0

Tickling Him


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Saying gundam wasn't even tickled sounds like talking shit to me, course it was it was pushed to 228.9mph. You saying that's not trying kev? I was there on Saturday so I know it was pushed. Shame there's quite a lot of willy waving on here, I thought everyone would pull together to try and better the platform. I'm looking at hardware options just now for my build so the more data the better please kev. I don't really care for 1/4 results or dyno they are just elements in the overall picture, egt's, intake temps, 60-130 times etc are all just as useful


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

I think both setups do very well at each purpose. SVM Turbos very good for a road car looking for circa 900bhp on pump fuel but for balls out 1/4 miles, Jurgens will trounce them.

You guys are trying to compare a Range Rover to a Ariel Atom, if you know what I mean. Very good at what they are designed for, but totally incomparable.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> yes but normal customers wont be using E85 as daily ;-)..
> 
> this is what am getting at :flame:
> 
> ...


No they use race fuel Like you then 
kk

jurgan, I have given data to helps guys making choices, let the times and figures do the talking.

I cant quite comprehend why i would give you or any one else technical data
Regarding How we tune and achieve our goals, I am not aware Jun gives any 
technical data 
What i can say is Gundam has some very unique internal valve work, which are controlling egt's nicely.

Lets leave it there pls I have work to do  and agree to disagree our points have been made.
kk


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Very valid evaluation will and I agree, for a newbie like me I'd like my options more clear cut with all the data available. Don't get me wrong I'm not going into my build with my eyes shut I know what I want and that involves mixing and matching projects from various vendors on here


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

am not doubting the results or dyno figures kevin or SVM work.

the results are great but its the data that's important for people in making choices..

(especially when comparing).

IMO these turbos are ideal for 850bhp max until there is data of EGTs..

as for not trying of course it was trying, what I ment was gundam on the dyno was maybe pulling 2 bar ? 2,2 or even 2.4 ?.. its at its limit to achieve its power.

this car has OEM based turbos they will produce higher EGTs than say a big kit like HTA3586..

we could run 2.5 - 2.8 bar and have 1300+ easy and push to its limits but I know this is risky (so we have not)..

am not knocking your wins or results, its just the marketing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> am not doubting the results or dyno figures kevin or SVM work.
> 
> the results are great but its the data that's important for people in making choices..
> 
> ...


*Your stament is false and not true*

Gundam can run over 2.5bar,:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:I'm Bored now :thumbsup:
I also chose not to and ran @ 2.0bar as you have [email protected] 2.2 bar....
The dyno and top speed was @ 2bar so they are not at 10/10ths I understand what you are trying to say and it is also my philosophy
However the comparison is quite fair, you show a set up running larger turbos pulling more boost with a larger capacity engine
and the GT1000's are on there sweat spots , that isnt an issue,just good tuning

I still stand by what i have said, the GT1000s are the best value Turbo set up on the market to date
Graph's are one thing, But We can see and feel what this set up has done.

The R1 has to do some walking instead of talking on SVM threads .
Maybe you didnt like the data ?
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The R1 has to do some walking instead of talking on SVM threads .
> Maybe you didnt like the data ?
> kk


you used my data so am responding so that people who don't know the difference can understand what you may mean..

yes OEM turbos will spool faster and produce more power lower down.

but in the real world against a bigger turbo car its not a match at all..

I personally feel that gundam is now pushing the limits on OEM based turbos ?

I still have not seen the EGT data at this power level ?

again am knocking the turbo performance or power just the marketing. 

we can say a stage 750bhp GTR Is not far of gundmam etc etc..

anyway well done on your times ;-) and get the HULK out this year..

americans are getting faster..


----------



## daniegtr s.a. (Feb 14, 2013)

daniegtr s.a. said:


> Impressive to say the least Kevan. As I type my gtr with your SVM GT ??? R is on Nxgen's hub dyno in Johannesburg. As soon as I know the results I will post it. Everyone must just remember that my figures won't be that high because of the altitude here, 5600ft (1 mile high ). I also don't have all the mods which Gundam have. It is also very hot here in S.A.


Owner of Nxgen just called me. Results are in with the 102 ron fuel map.
870 hp on the hubs and 850 ft/pound on hubs. He said I can use plus 12% to get engine power. So it is 975 hp and 950 ft/pound on the engine with 102 ron fuel. He will do the race fuel Q16 pull tomorrow. Will post the dyno graphs as soon as I get them.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol, this is only a discussion because jurgen compared his setup to a SVM car last time he was on the dyno, Kev's turn now  

From my experience with Supras big turbo cars always have lower EGT's, but I honestly don't see EGT's being an issue with these turbos, they have been well proven now.

The two cars are very different and i can see the good in both, personally I like good spool for a street car but can see the attraction of the big turbos, I'm just not rich enough to maintain a car of that power level.

750bhp GTR won't get near Gundam IMHO, just look at Vmax, Litchfield 850r is 27mph behind Gundam and it didn't get the best run what with having to short shift.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

We used your data as you overlayed what you called an SVM 1000R on Your graph (as guys are picking up)

This as i said then, was Not a 1000R and I didnt like Your marketing!

We wanted to apply the truth. the figures now can be looked at

Two completely different GTr's ...Horses for Coarse's Jurgan
Gundam has been built and tested for driveablity and speed, our quest continues
to push boundaries, Gundam and a couple of our big boys are going to stretch there legs
Quite soon you are welcome to come.

All in the interest of Development, who would think 12months ago we all could build 1000bhp
road cars with OEM manifolds. That is the point !!

You don't have to go Large, and spoil the Spool or drivability IMO * all of the time* LOL unless your Goal is to try harder to Kick ass,and Push speeds further the data asks that question! How Big do need? to do what you want?

SVM Can Build monster's and for sure over the next few months you will no doubt see and hear about them.. Gundam has been an exercise utilising the best of British manufacturers, a success story in my book and a GTR we are very proud of 
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamie, 

The hulk and at least gundam have taller gearing. Litchfield cars will struggle to top 200 without either the same ratios or a stupid high redline.

They arent built for top speed records.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Jamie p

nothing to compare really JUN R1 makes more power easier.

Gundam at its limits makes good power..(great car)


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Jamie,
> 
> The hulk and at least gundam have taller gearing. Litchfield cars will struggle to top 200 without either the same ratios or a stupid high redline.
> 
> They arent built for top speed records.


Fair shout, What is the top speed for stock gearing? Was the 850r on the limiter at Vmax?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> All in the interest of Development, who would think 12months ago we all could build 1000bhp
> road cars with OEM manifolds. That is the point !!
> 
> kk


this is fantastic i agree but it would be good to see the EGTs on the stock manifold..

(if I was a potential buyer)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Jamie,
> 
> The hulk and at least gundam have taller gearing. Litchfield cars will struggle to top 200 without either the same ratios or a stupid high redline.
> 
> They arent built for top speed records.


The Russians are on stock gearing and are over 230mph 
Horses for coarses ..They Run GTX37s 

A package has to suit the end result...Gearing dosnt always work
as acceleration would be slower

You also need the Power to pull the gear's 
As for one car makes power easier IMO a ridiculas comment made by Jurgan.
and the Only thing he can say now, ill take that !
KK


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The Russians are on stock gearing and are over 230mph
> 
> You also need the Power to pull the gear's
> As for one car makes power easier IMO a ridiculas comment made by Jurgan.
> ...


correct stock gearing will pull well over 230mph AMS did 233mph on stock gearing to 8k.

the more power the faster you will get there too??

does the GT3586 make the power easier of course it does.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

I reached 212 indicated on the speedo and it was close to my 7400 rev limit so I reckon about 215 maybe. I haven't had cams or heads done so it's stock rev limit.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Just to add my 2p

I have lots of data on these turbos as being the first to fit them I made sure I fitted egts on each cylinder, air temp sensors before and after intercooler and back pressure sensors to measure when they ran out of puff on my setup. On my car with stock head and cams I run them at 1.8bar any thing more and the back pressure kills the power. This is where a set of cams are needed.

But still at 1.6bar it made 850hp at srr and if I could get power down then be 900hp I recon now I have redone my breather system and run more boost. 

When I run the ethanol mix at 50 percent I can then run another 7 degrees of timing which I know puts these turbo into the 1000hp mark. Before in 2nd gear I would pull around 0.9g at 850hp.. I now pull that in 3rd!!

Also Steve wise car which runs these turbos with cams and head work on 100% pump fuel as I tuned it went out and did a 210mph+ at SCD

But as Jurgen has rightly said once you are on boost with the larger turbo it never drops below the target boost on shifts so you are always going to be quicker.

When running the larger turbos increases the cost of build massively with trans. I run a stock box with just 14 plates and circlips. I am seriously pushing it I know but with the control I have on the Syvecs I can make the clutches slip before it should! Break a gear.

Ryan


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

R35 Boxer said:


> I reached 212 indicated on the speedo and it was close to my 7400 rev limit so I reckon about 215 maybe. I haven't had cams or heads done so it's stock rev limit.


If rev limiter is 7400rpm and stock size wheels you can do 209mph GPS based on the math data I have from Steve wise car.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Like I said, stock gearing or red line is not going to go 230 mph even with 1 million bhp.

Am not keen on raising the rev limit, the biggest killer of engines is rpms. The loads on the bearings increase exponentially.

I'll leave that to the record chasers.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Like I said, stock gearing or red line is not going to go 230 mph even with 1 million bhp.
> 
> Am not keen on raising the rev limit, the biggest killer of engines is rpms. The loads on the bearings increase exponentially.
> 
> I'll leave that to the record chasers.


That's not really what you said, you said they will stuggle to top 200mph on stock gearing, based on what Ryan has said (209mph at 7400rpm) the LM850 would not have been on its rev limiter, so what I said about Gundam being a lot faster stands IMHO, and you certainly can't compare it to a 750bhp car as Jurgen said.

EDIT... Just for the record, I'm not on anybody's side here, just stating facts as I see them.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I don't understand why jurgan is so concerned about EGT's surely if EGT's are getting to the limit (850??) you can just add some extra fueling to reduce it. That's my Experiance anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Like I said, stock gearing or red line is not going to go 230 mph even with 1 million bhp.
> 
> Am not keen on raising the rev limit, the biggest killer of engines is rpms. The loads on the bearings increase exponentially.
> 
> I'll leave that to the record chasers.


Adam +4mm longer rods, nice big valves and cams with good valve gear
9000+rpm is obtainable and 230+ ..also try high comp and you do not req as much boost 
 The development is moving forward we have many packages under development... I do like a screamer Lol
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I know you can improve things with long rods and so on but then you lose piston crown height and make sacrifices in other areas.

Personally am happy with stock engine geometry and rev limit. 800 is plenty for me, the work and cost involved to go for 1000+ is just too much for my needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> That's not really what you said, you said they will stuggle to top 200mph on stock gearing, based on what Ryan has said (209mph at 7400rpm) the LM850 would not have been on its rev limiter, so what I said about Gundam being a lot faster stands IMHO, and you certainly can't compare it to a 750bhp car as Jurgen said.
> 
> EDIT... Just for the record, I'm not on anybody's side here, just stating facts as I see them.


Didn't eddie c top 202mph @ Vmax with a SVM 750R a couple of yrs ago?

Gundam must be a 750++ R Lol no worries off out soon for another tickle :runaway:
see if i can go even faster 228 mph is old news now


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Ryan.g said:


> If rev limiter is 7400rpm and stock size wheels you can do 209mph GPS based on the math data I have from Steve wise car.


Vmax got one black gtr (Craig is checking to see if it was mine) at 203 so I reckon the few extra hundred rpm may give that 6mph. I'm happy with that and don't wish to change the rev limit.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Jm-Imports said:


> Jamie p
> 
> nothing to compare really JUN R1 makes more power easier.
> 
> Gundam at its limits makes good power..(great car)


No one can deny that :thumbsup: I need a ride in the r1


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> All facts are obtained from the same dyno, and to the best of my knowledge correct within a few bhp/torque either way..
> 
> 
> Gundam.BHP @ 3000rpm 230bhp Torques @ 3000rpm 400T
> ...


you lost me a few ponies here and there mate  so I will amend for you..


Gundam BHP @ 5000rpm 850bhp Torques @5000rpm 924T
*HTA 3586 BHP @ 5000rpm 620Bhp Torques @ 5000rpm 800T*

you have took 160bhp from me :lamer: my actual figures are 

HTA 3586 BHP @ 5000rpm 780Bhp Torques @ 5000rpm 800T


infact you have took a lot my horses all over my graph :chairshot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

936 Torques Impressive ! I'm sure one of my customers pulled far more on GT1000s
Never the less Good Result for your spec 
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 936 Torques Impressive ! I'm sure one of my customers pulled far more on GT1000s
> Never the less Good Result for your spec
> kk



We can put more timing and increase it but the risks are big so torque is capped sensibly .

Am sure you can understand that mate .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> We can put more timing and increase it but the risks are big so torque is capped sensibly .
> 
> Am sure you can understand that mate .


I understand Pushing the R1 is a risk you cant take.

*However I feel Gundam safely can be pushed* and hopefully take him back
and push him flat out next time . (in other words rev till max) Why build a fast car and have restaints? Lets see what they can or can not do! This will test all our components in a controlled manor including Gear box strengthening, Fueling systems ,Intercooler performance, engine internals, All will be monitored, data recorded for our own use (you understand)this info then will be used in moving the industry on. This might sound crazy, but the data is valuable to build strong engines for our customers, I push beyond what is normally acceptable, and our components are tried and tested for sale .
I do not believe in following sheep,and prefer in stead to become a market leader.
We are testing many new products as we speak, with Amazing results.
IMHO it is not one component that makes the difference but many working together within a package. It is wrong to compare one product, be it Turbo,
Exhaust,Coolers,Fueling,Management,individually! Gundam is a Package and 
this package (1000R)will be tested to maximum (no ifs,buts,maybe's Flat Max!
The SVM team are 100% confident there is a lot more to come from the smaller turbo set up. We have our eye on 235mph No pressure then, Hopefully out on Monday 

Then i'll call it a day for now  and concentrate on Hulk.:squintdan
End Result for SVM Guys wishing similar kits can rest assured over 200mph has been 100% tested to the Max and they can take full advantage of the products
purchased.
Regards KK


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*SVM GT 1050 Turbos 

Capable of up to 1050bhp on forged internal engine, SVM’s top of the range OEM Manifold derived Turbos*

*As used on our Record Breaking 237.85mph Gundam*



SVM GT 1050 Turbocharger’s x 2
C.N.C. Machined Compressor Cover gas Flowed
Billet Compressor Wheel more blades, High Flow
Garrett GT3071R ball bearing Core Assembly with Phosphor Bronze Motorsport Bearing Carriers
GT30 Inconel larger trim Shaft Wheel
Modified Bearing Housing
C.N.C. Machined Turbine Housing
Machined Stainless Steel Turbine End Clamps
Stainless Steel Shouldered Bolts for Clamps
C.N.C. Machined Billet Actuator Brackets
Motorsport 1.2 Bar Acuators

*Pair of SVM GT 1050 Turbos £5214 inc VAT *

Including Oil and Water lines
Based on exchanged for good condition turbos. Labour charge (if required) £900 inc VAT

Call SVM NOW to get yours 01952 583917


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Results on my car with built engine, Kelford valve springs stock cams and heads at 1.9 bar on VP Import 

[URL=http://s794.photobucket.com/user/jamster540/media/photo_zps2f46a8e2.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

What a monster  ...

Torque capped? Nice line :thumbsup: ...

Ben


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Booooh said:


> What a monster  ...
> 
> Torque capped? Nice line :thumbsup: ...
> 
> Ben


Yup torque capped as its on stock gears :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow great looking lines....must feel like a right monster!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Stevie76 said:


> Wow great looking lines....must feel like a right monster!


Thanks feels really good power delivery is smooth too with very little lag


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks feels really good power delivery is smooth too with very little lag


Hope your liking the power


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

johnhanton57 said:


> Hope your liking the power


Very much so John it's addictive 

Just got to concentrate now on getting it down efficiently to get those times down on the strip


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Very much so John it's addictive
> 
> Just got to concentrate now on getting it down efficiently to get those times down on the strip


Do not go there Jamie... It will Take you over !! :flame:
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Do not go there Jamie... It will Take you over !! :flame:
> kk


Been there so many times with other cars Kev it's like a drug and it seems this one is heading the same way lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jamie you going out this weekend @ the Pod ? a couple of SVM car's will be there for a run  Nice if we can meet up!
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Jamie you going out this weekend @ the Pod ? a couple of SVM car's will be there for a run  Nice if we can meet up!
> kk


Well there is a drag event up here to on Sunday that I was going to go to but I wouldn't mind running the car on a proper strip so I might come down Kev


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Do not go there Jamie... It will Take you over !! :flame:
> kk


Ignore Kev, you know you need the dark side


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

come to pod Jamie ;-), George may run too ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Come on Down  we are there Saturday and Sunday.
Any one else going???
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

That drug of power has got you all :flame::flame::flame::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I will be there saturday, spectating this time though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Come on Down  we are there Saturday and Sunday.
> Any one else going???
> kk


Ok will see if I can get down for both days if not then will get for the Sunday


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> I will be there saturday, spectating this time though.


Your not being serious RU? 


We need you there! Again  Should be a good show ..

Many car's looking for 9's and some chasing 8s and even 7s  even purchasing a couple of Go pro black's lol (need your help)

kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> That drug of power has got you all :flame::flame::flame::runaway::runaway::runaway:


You need to take something other than speed John.:smokin:
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy to help mate, will bring cameras also.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Happy to help mate, will bring cameras also.


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
kk


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Lots of camera angles then on the car, good to see you succeeded in buying some :thumbsup: ...

Good luck :flame: ...

Ben


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You need to take something other than speed John.:smokin:
> kk


Speed is good! it's slowing down that gets you in the end:smokin:


----------

